# The dramatic arrival of Indigo - a homebirth story



## PeanutBean

_This pregnancy has been an important personal journey for me preparing for a birth that was haunted by my last birth experience. So this is one MASSIVE birth story. I'll add a summary at the bottom for those who want to cut to the chase.  Otherwise, get yourself a brew and a piece of cake._

My EDD was 21st April 2011 and after my son arrived at 38+3 I was suprised to reach 40 weeks with this pregnancy. From before 38 weeks I started with various niggles and had a couple of bouts of prodromal labour that all made me think labour was imminent but things kept on going. On Friday 22nd April (40+1) I felt miserable! I cried and ranted all day and felt labour was never going to happen and I would have to be induced. I was surprised and relieved therefore to be woken suddenly at 1.40am Saturday to find myself covered with bloody show. Finally a real sign that she was on her way.

Saturday was a great day. The sun shone and it was warm. DH was off for the bank holiday weekend and we had a lovely day as a family. I napped in case labour started in the day and DH and Byron went on a National Trust Easter Egg Hunt. In the late afternoon we all walked the dog together on the longest walk I've managed in months and it was just wonderful. I felt elated. Around 6.30pm contractions started. They were fairly mild, strong period pain-like, in a band around the lower part of my bump and back. They quickly started to be frequent, between 3-7 mins apart and stayed that way until we went to bed. DH spent the evening preparing the kitchen with the pool up and cleaned etc.

I slept really as well as any of my recent nights and contractions slipped down to something like 5 an hour, give or take. I'd put the TENS on about half 9 and slept in it. It didn't come off until I got into the pool Sunday afternoon. It was fairly disturbed sleep, up and down and using the boost button in my sleep for the contractions but I'm so glad I had it.

Sunday morning everything much the same, a cooler overcast day which was disappointing but also relieving as I felt sure she was coming today and it might be hard labouring on a hot afternoon. DH walked the dog with Byron and got jobs out of the way while I rested in bed. The contractions picked up during the morning, still not regular, but back to the 3-7 mins apart. We stopped timing them as I felt it would be obvious when they were getting bad. At half 11 I rang my Mum (who is an hour away) to let her know I felt she should come up now. She was to look after Byron and I felt I was beginning to need DH's support. All day I cotinued to lose more bloody show. Things continued to build up, still manageable with TENS and breathing. I did quite a bit hypnobirthing during the morning, particularly MP3s dealing with contractions and birth rather than those about pain relief. My Mum arrived about 1.15pm just as I was going into the shower. With the TENS off I definitely felt the contractions more in my back than I had but I think I probably could've managed without, though I'd probably be feeling more tired and grumpy! I had some stronger contractions in the shower and found the water on my back to be both stimulatory and helpful with the pain.

After my shower I checked as best I could for the purple line (up the bum crack) that is supposed to indicate dilation. I was stunned to see a very prominent line but couldn't estimate its length myself and called DH to check. He held a nail file against it to get it's length :lol: and we reckoned 5, possibly even 6 cm, so I came downstairs and DH started to fill the pool. I chatted with my Mum. Byron was napping. The contractions were coming more like every 4 minutes but again we weren't timing them.

About half 1/2pm I rang triage to let them know I was having a homebirth and was in labour. Everything stopped while I was on the phone which was more than 5 minutes. The MW on the phone was funny, asked me how close the contractions were  I don't really know, quite close, maybe 4 mins ish  are they regular? - well, not sure as we're not timing them but getting so I think. She was clearly irritated by my relaxed attitude and asked me to time the contractions for an hour and said she thought it would be a while yet. The on-call MW was at a homebirth that had delivered and wasn't expected for at least an hour and a half. I thought maybe I'll have an unassisted birth after all! For about half an hour after the phone call I paced the garden as everything had slowed down in response to the communication with the hospital. The mind is amazing! By this time the weather was glorious again, bright sunshine, clear sky and a cooling wind. It was divine in the garden. I smelt the flowers and leant against the fence when contractions came on. Things had picked up again so I came back inside. I timed about 5 contractions in the garden that were not so intense, lasting only 30 seconds, but coming every 3 mins or so, so I figured that was sufficient for the MW when eventually she turned up.

DH organized my Mum and Byron to go out for the afternoon while waiting for the hot water tank to re-heat, the pool about a third full. Just as they were leaving I had a big contraction against the settee and the MW arrived. Only it wasn't the on-call one (she didn't arrive til after the birth in the end!) it was my own MW who happened to be on duty in the birth centre so said she'd come along as it was me. This was about 3.15pm. My contractions didn't slow which I was happy about as after the phonecall to the hospital I was afraid attendance of the MW might slow things again. Rather they really began to get intense and were more like 2 mins apart I think. My MW did all the checks, baby's heart fine, my BP fine etc etc. Contractions getting very strong and I found I had to lean on DH during them (he was still filling the pool at this point which I was desperate to get into!). It was weird, with the sea sounds playing and hanging on DH who swayed as I did and I breathed down through the contractions it was all more manageable than when I was learning against walls and surfaces doing exactly the same thing. The start of every contraction was so intense it took me a moment to get on top of it but then I was able to relax down. (I did the 54321 Relax hypno stuff like a mantra through most of the contractions all labour). And here is where it starts to get challenging to keep track. The pool was nearly full but too hot so DH was putting in cold which was about a bucket per contraction. I was slugging iced water when I could. The contractions were so strong I started to swear through some of them whereas I'd breathed before. (DH said it was really weird as I was holding on to him and my rythmic breathing was kind of like sex yet there was nothing sexy about the situation!) I felt I should go for a pee and it took about three contractions to get up the stairs, had another three in the bathroom and was really moaning out with them so DH came up to get me. Another couple of contractions before I could get downstairs and another at the bottom of the stairs that had me crying out I wasn't sure I could do this.

Finally I was climbing in the pool but it felt too hot (probably wasn't but I like a cool bath!) so DH was adding more cold water and I contracted whilst standing there leaning on the edge. Finally I lowered myself in and as the water level went up my abdomen I felt my uterus go and rather than pain relief suddenly I was pushing. I cried out very loud very much! I said I was pushing. I said I couldn't be totally dilated yet. In my head I was afraid I shouldn't be pushing yet and I would tear inside but it'd taken me over and I was totally out of control. Gone was the calm, comfortable waterbirth I'd imagined! I writhed and grabbed myself thinking I should either be able to feel the head or better stop it coming out! The MW told me not to as I mustn't touch the head as it came out. She tried to get the babies heartbeat in an out of contractions. She pulled me back so my back was against the pool wall and legs out and DH held me there while I writhed. The contractions were just almighty! She couldn't get the heart and managed to get me breathing properly through a contraction so then she finally did get it and it was low, like 80bpm, so she was anxious and told me I had to get out the pool as baby was getting stressed. It took a good two or three contractions to get out while I swore and bellowed and wondered if I was mooing like so many birth books say women do! :lol: I had an almighty one and could feel the head but I couldn't tell if it was in the birth canal or crowning just massive and there and how on earth was I supposed to climb out of a pool like that, was the MW insane?! (DH said I effed a fair bit at this point.)

Somehow I was out after that one and staggering into the sitting room while the MW and DH both supported me and tried to cover the settee with towels and pads. It was so fast and furious and I had no idea what was going on except that there was no way I could do any of this.

I was on my back in the nook of the settee. DH was behind the settee holding me and the MW in front grabbing my son's little wicker chair and covering everything and propping my feet while I was like a bucking bronco (DH's words) with the contractions and then I was really pushing I really was and she was huge! (This is where it's going to be a bit mad and you will all think me an insane hippy!) I had my eyes closed except once when I tried to see but my bump was still in the way but I have this weird picture of it all in my head. The image made up of my feelings rather than the reality, and it was this: I felt enormous. I filled the room and my pelvis was high in the air, way above my head. The sun was streaming in through the window and my pelvis was offering this enormous being, a world, a planet or something so huge, to the sun as if I was birthing solar systems! Every contraction was enormous and my pelvis and vagina was voluminous in the sun as this world came through with more effort than I've ever put into anything! I don't know if my body was pushing or I was or we both were but it came and I felt the mountain range of the world's face pass through and the MW shouted breathing instructions blow, blow, blow, the cord is round the neck, blow while I unloop it, and I did as she commanded and the cord was off (it was only loose anyway) and the head was all out and I knew now there was only body to come and with the next contraction (though there were really no spaces) the knobbly body came out. When I saw my sister give birth to her first son I was taken with the birth of the body looking so easy like a slither of creme brulee sliding off a spoon but it didn't feel like that. Slippy yes but knobbly and bobbly. And at 4.30pm on Easter Sunday (24th April) this new world, Indigo May, had been born and was put on my chest and she was so small! (Being two weeks later than Byron I'd expected an extra pound on his 6lb12.) And DH was behind me cooing look at her look at our baby and I glanced and he had tears in his eyes and I talked to her, saying I'd done it. I could feel the cord between my legs. She was purple (naturally) and breathed right away but maybe the MW missed it and she was rubbing her and DH was saying no she did breathe and I was talking to her and blowing on her face and she talked back to us and quickly pinked up all over in a flush.

And I guess I was in shock of some sort. I had planned a natural third stage but the thought of further contractions was more than I could bear. I said I wanted the injection, I couldn't do any more, but wait for the cord and we waited. Maybe 10-15 minutes. The MW checked, no still pulsing, waited. And it was a long time compared to the birth but felt like seconds to me. Then she clamped it and I got the jab in my thigh and waited for the placenta to slip out like it had with Byron. But it didn't. I began to come to. I sat forward. I saw the blood all over the floor, the settees, the cushions, I lamented how would we clean everything, it was supposed to all be in the pool! No placenta. Then I discovered a rule I hadn't known. Once you've had the jab there's no waiting around for it to come. If it doesn't come, it's not coming. We tried suckling, we tried different positions, I had stupid gas and air (useless stuff) while they rummaged to see if it would come. I went upstairs to sit on the toilet and finally my girl latched properly. I had contractions (wow how I wished never to feel my uterus ever again) but nothing. I tried to push but nothing. I was going to hospital after all.

And it took an age! I sat there, breastfeeding, on the toilet for so long. My Mum and Byron were called back and Byron met his little sister there. He gave her a little kiss and a stroke and smiled fondly at her and talked about how she came from my tummy and was sore because she had blood on her head. I was devastated that I would have to take her away from him. The ambulance had been called. Byron brought the MW knickers to put on me. A dressing gown was wrapped round me. I was holding the big metal forceps that were containing my very life blood as they clamped the cord hanging out of me. I was standing at the top of the stairs and blood dripped on the carpet. There was blood all through the bathroom. Byron watched it trickle down my ankles and said "mumma sore". I smiled and told him I was and had to go to hospital to see a doctor to be made better and his sister had to come with me but that I loved him and was fine, and he was ok.

Slowly I was ushered into the ambulance in the great bright sunlight (DH later told me the drunk from down the road was out there stinking of booze and talking utter crap about girls and wouldn't happen if it was a boy etc :wacko:). I was strapped on to the bed and Indigo passed to me and DH brought in too and we were blue-lighted (in my opinion entirely unnecessarily given the delays either side!) to hospital 10 minutes away. Exciting and uncomfortable! By this time I was myself again. No longer pregnant, no longer in real labour (ignoring all those continuing bloody contractions) so I jabbered away and joked and laughed. We were deposited in a room on delivery ward somewhere and people came and went and one horrid MW (about whom I think we will complain) reprimanded DH for carrying the baby out the room to get help (no cot in the room and the help was because I couldn't move after going for a pee) then me for having gone for a pee in the first place (was fine by my MW when I said I needed one) and generously told me I was haemorrhaging. :wacko: Show me a woman who has delivered a baby who isn't! And suddenly (at nearly 9pm) it was extremely urgent I was in theatre and no I couldn't hold or feed my baby. I was firm with her as best I could be. Got my spinal in and then DH and Indigo were brought in. At first I was afraid really. Felt I wouldn't be able to breathe as I felt the tingling block move up my abdomen. Hated seeing one leg up at the side of the curtain because it felt like they were still lying down. It was odd feeling my stomach and diaphragm getting pressed as the Ob delved deep into my uterus. I suddenly remembered to tell them I wanted the placenta so they wrapped up the main bulk for us to take home (we're going to plant it under an apple tree). I began to relax and it was all ok and done in less than half an hour. Spent one uncomfortable night awake, sat up on my sore sore bits holding my girl (who breastfed like a trooper, a little too frequently!) while people came and went and was finally home about lunchtime.

So there we go!

SUMMARY
Indigo May, born 4.30pm at home on 24th April 2011 (Easter Sunday, 40+3) after about 20 hours of early labour, a couple of active and a few minutes of pushing. She weighed 6lb10oz. Mum used TENS only and no pain relief for the birth. Placenta was retained so a transfer to hospital was necessary to remove it. The house looked like there had been a massacre. :lol: Mum had a wacky profound experience she is still processing!
 



Attached Files:







P1070711sm.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 80









P1070712sm.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 91









P1070787sm.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 83


----------



## RoxyRoo

Beautiful story, Congratulations :)


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats again peanut,great story.Its amazing how different your 2 births can be isn't it!
Your birth sounds very like my 2nd,apart from the hippy stuff lol!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, your birth story is INCREDIABLE! Amazing job! :hugs: I'm almost crying, damn pregnancy hormones!


----------



## molly85

awww congratz hun, thinkit took me longer to read than for indigo to be born.


----------



## rachiedata

Great job girl, you describe your transfer and having to go to theatre so calmly as well! Hope I do so well in a few weeks, think I will get OH to ring the midwife and stay in my 'nest' in the bedroom!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Amazing hon I dont think there is anything else I can say....well done you :kiss:


----------



## morri

Thats a great story, sorry for the mess :haha:


----------



## Freya

Fantastic birth story, so pleased you achieved your home birth. Shame about that pesky placenta but I hope it doesn't take the shine off your incredible experience.

Xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Brilliant!!!! Well done honey!! I love how you can really pick out your transition just as you were about to get in the pool and then getting in at that point was always going to make for a fast and furious second stage!!

You did amazingly. Xxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

You did amazingly and you seem so cool and in control of the situation, I would never have been able to pick out my point of transition and I didn't even think to look for the purple line :dohh: I'm not surprised you were effing and blinding at having to get out of the pool at that late stage too lol, moving at all was a lot to ask I thought :haha:

I'm so glad you achieved your home birth and it's a shame you had to go into hospital for the retained product but hope you're feeling ok now. I had retained product with Arf and went back in a week after he was born for an evacuation and blood transfusion, just make sure you're taking it easy and getting as much iron as you can :hugs: You have a lot to be proud of yourself for though, sounds like you did all you could to get the birth you wanted this time :thumbup:

Congrats on your little lady; I adore her name btw :cloud9: xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

fantastic birth story pb, you must be so proud of ur birth and your little girl, well done!! :D


----------



## mamadonna

what an amazing story congratulations to u all xx


----------



## billy2mm

wow what a story!! congrats!


----------



## Eala

What an amazing birth story!! Thanks so much for sharing it. Huge congratulations to you, DH and Byron :) Welcome to the world, Indigo! :cloud9:


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations my love :hugs:

Well done, You are my insperation for a future birth.

Welcome to the world little one :kiss:

We need pics!!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I know I will post pics! Got a couple before placenta on my camera and a couple on my phone. Really need to sort it out but I will add pics. :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

wow PB your story blew my mind! Thanks for publishing so quickly.

Welcome to the world Indigo May :cloud9:


----------



## Nic1107

Amazing story! Congratulations! :)


----------



## celine

Your story had me all in tears, well done!


----------



## momandpeanut

o hun what a fantastic story 

you have given me hope that i can have my baby my way , thank you x

Welcome to the world Indigo May :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

M&p you can have your next any way you want! Drop me a line if you want to talk anything through. :hugs:

I'm so happy to read that my story has helped some of you feel positive about your future births. :hugs: all.


----------



## Aunty E

Sorry about the transfer, but WOO for your homebirth :) TENS machine was brilliant for my second too, and the uncontrollable urge to push is very familiar as well. These second babies in a hurry to come out ;)


----------



## momandpeanut

PeanutBean said:


> M&p you can have your next any way you want! Drop me a line if you want to talk anything through. :hugs:
> 
> I'm so happy to read that my story has helped some of you feel positive about your future births. :hugs: all.

Thank you i will give you a shout in a few weeks time :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

I managed to read without panicking! So pleased you got your home birth even if it didn't go totally to plan! Congratulations on getting through it and meeting your beautiful daughter Indigo xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Fabulous story. I loved the way your mind was seeing the birthing experience. And I love that you could remember it so well to write about it. It's one of those things I think you'll love to look back on and read but could easily forget like it was a dream.

Gas and Air? Useless?! I want to buy some on the black market and have it at parties! :haha:


----------



## ClairHawkins

Amazing Birth Story!! Well done and Congratulations! Very inspiring story x:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Jenni. I hated it last birth too. Hate how it makes my mouth all thick. I just feel sick. For me a bit would probably be more useful!


----------



## Mervs Mum

How are you reflecting on things a few days after Indigo joined you earthside? X


----------



## caro103

amazing story hun! welll done  xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Mervs Mum said:


> How are you reflecting on things a few days after Indigo joined you earthside? X

To be honest I've not really done much reflection yet. I'm in SO much discomfort it's a bit all-consuming still. I guess at the moment I feel it did what I needed it to. I got what I wanted/needed but it also challenged the remaining demons and I found I was ok. I think it cleared the air andwas certainly eventful!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Congratulations! Love your birth story and the name you've chosen :cloud9: welcome to the world Indigo. Hope you recover quickly x


----------



## isil

wow! such an amazing story :D congratulations


----------



## indigo_fairy

Wow only just saw this, congratulations! Sounds really surreal in parts, hope you're both doing good :) x


----------



## Shri

WOW!!! well done you and your girl and DH and brave little Byron and flabbergasted mum! 
amazing , so happy and relieved for you. : ) x


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations xxx


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations! I love her name x x x


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun :flower:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations! What an amazing birth story :cloud9: Love her name, it's so beautiful. I welled up when I read how you introduced Byron to his little sister :kiss:
x


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol I was nearly in tears that he met her while I was sat on the bog, nude, baby at the breast and forceps at the umbilical cord hanging out of me! :rofl:

Thanks to everyone who has said nice things about her name. :) We chose it when we were team yellow with Byron and have been hanging on to it ever since! May is my own middle name, both after my late Godmother who was a mother to my mum and a truly remarkable woman. I was never sure if people would like Indigo as a name, not that it matters as it is right for our girl, but it's still nice that people don't think us too odd!


----------



## PeanutBean

Added pics to first post.


----------



## loopylollipop

She is so beautiful PB, you must be so proud :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Indigo is gorgeous pb,well done:thumbup:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Great job, Mama! <3

She is super gorgeous and I love that pic of the 2 of them :D


----------



## Heidi

congratulations ,that middle photo is adorable of them both together :)


----------



## rosie272

What a lovely birth story. :flower:
Congratulations on baby Indigo. She is beautiful :)


----------



## happybeany

Peanut! Fellow April 21st-er :) your birth story was lovely and your daughter is so beautiful. Congratulations xxx


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations xx


----------



## teal

Beautiful!
Congratulations xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats & well done hun lovely story.

Love the photos two, the second one of the 2 kiddies together brought a tear to my eye :cloud9: 

xxx


----------



## jen1604

Just read all of this PB! well done, it sounds like it was quite a challenge but you did amazingly. 

I love her name and got a little bit tearful reading it (crazy broody lady hormones ;) ) 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## xCookieDough

Love the name hun! Congrats! :D:D
___XO


----------



## TwilightAgain

Gorgeous! Huge congrats :baby:


----------



## bathbabe

Lovely congratulations x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations :D I have a cousin named Indigo and love it. xx


----------



## newmumamy

Well done, Brilliant story!! :flower:


----------

